# I JUMPED ON THE PONY WAGON!



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 6, 2005)

We have just decided to buy this wonderful pony. We have always wanted one and we finially found him!

SMHC's Excelsior's Stylish Mover


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 6, 2005)

Very Very nice, that was a good choice Jamie.

What is his breeding? Also how tall is he. Is he a gelding or a stallion??


----------



## Serene Acres (Oct 6, 2005)

Congrats, Bobby always has some wonderful horses I'm lucky enough to own a horse out of his breeding program. Much luck with him


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh my gosh! I was just admiring him a few days ago and copied his pictures into a file that I use to paint my custom Breyer horses from! He is GORGEOUS, congradulations!!!

-Amy


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 6, 2005)

CLC_Miniatures said:


> Very Very nice, that was a good choice Jamie.
> What is his breeding?  Also how tall is he.  Is he a gelding or a stallion??
> 
> 480097[/snapback]
> ​



Thanks Rob! He was the first one that really caught my eye when I was looking for so long. I think I made a great choice



.

His sire is SMHC'S Excelsior that has Wink's bloodlines on his sire's side. And his dam is SMHC'S BUTTERCUP with Georgetown's and Wink's bloodlines.

He currently measures 42" I believe with 3" heel. He will be a gelding very soon



.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Oct 6, 2005)

JMS Miniatures said:


> CLC_Miniatures said:
> 
> 
> > Very Very nice, that was a good choice Jamie.
> ...


Hi: Omigod! He is just GORGEOUS! When I saw his picture I gasped with delight. How old is he? He looks to be a yearling, but then I've been fooled before. Congratulations! And good luck! Shirlee


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 6, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Wow Jamie He is gorgeous!!!! COngratulations!![/SIZE]

Welcome to the wagon!





Lyn


----------



## Mercysmom (Oct 6, 2005)

Congratulations! Enjoy him - he is lovely!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 6, 2005)

mendocinobackofbeyond said:


> JMS Miniatures said:
> 
> 
> > CLC_Miniatures said:
> ...


Yep you hit it right on the money, he's a yearling. Thanks for the wonderful comments everyone!


----------



## js1arab (Oct 6, 2005)

Goodness, I am not usually fond of a lot of color, but when I saw this guy all I could do was go









I will go pick my jaw off the floor now and wipe up the drool thank you very much


----------



## Miniv (Oct 7, 2005)

My Goodness! When you jumped, you jumped very well! Congratulations!





MA


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 7, 2005)

Miniv said:


> My Goodness!  When you jumped, you jumped very well!  Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I'm glad I picked the winner than



. I tell you what time and patience and you can find the right one.

Thanks again!

Jamie


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Jamie, hes in Ohio isnt he ....pretty far from you I would guess...if you go yourself and get him it will be a fun road trip and Wagners have lots of very nice horses![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Getitia (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations






Bobby shows in our area so we get to see many of his ponies up close - Enjoy your new boy, he is a beauty for sure - be warned - they are more addictive than miniatures


----------



## miniapp (Oct 8, 2005)

Way to go, girl!!!!






WOW!!! And I hope to also join the "Pony wagon train" next year myself, with a couple of Getitia's horses for my clients and my sister!!!

I am more than impressed... he is outrageous!!!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## crponies (Oct 8, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Oct 8, 2005)

Hubba Hubba!!! He's gorgeous!

Congrats!


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG!!



I have been looking at this colt for a few months now! I'm so happy for you! My husband and I have spent many nights drooling over him, but the shipping to Montana can be the killer on many deals...



Maybe in a year or two I can afford to buy from this farm. I really love their ponies!!! Ohio is a state I would love to visit between this farm and Buckeye!!


----------



## Candleliteranch (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't even own a pony, but pop in here to admire the ones you all have. He is just gorgeous! He's just what I'm looking for in a miniature stallion! Congratulations!


----------



## Bluerocket (Oct 12, 2005)

OMG!!!
















not sure I would geld that one! You are a better person than I!

Congratulations - he is VERY HANDSOME!

JJ


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 14, 2005)

Bluerocket said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL well if I was planning on breeding shetlands he would defintelly be staying as a stallion. I plan to have him my performance gelding, and i love performance geldings


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2005)

STUNNING is all I can say besides~

Congratulations!











My best,

Jenny


----------



## Devon (Oct 21, 2005)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Bluerocket said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!!Â  Â
> ...


Eye Iye to that Geeldings are the best






specially mine lol i love your horse aww he is so gorgoues so much colour!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 22, 2005)

He is one good looking horse. Congratulations


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 7, 2005)

Truly stunning.. I saw him on his site marked sold and didnt realize it was you who bought him LUCKY YOU!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 7, 2005)

WOW What a GUY!





Congratulations BIG TIME!











Enjoy Him

My best,

Jenny


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 10, 2005)

WOW I can't believe I'm still getting responses over him! Thanks big time! He is finially here we went to OH last weekend and picked him up. He is so beautiful in person and I found out 10 other people wanted him before she could put SOLD on her website lol.

Also I bought myself a ASPC/AMHR stud colt I'm going to have to take pics of and show him to you all


----------

